# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Huawei update (07.Dec.2017) - Mate 10/Mate 10 Pro direct unlock,IMEI repair, bugfixes

## mohamed73

*Dear Chimera Tool Users,* 
To make our  software better for you, we  bring updates regularly. Every     update of  our software includes  improvements for stability and     bugfixes.
If you have any feedback or run  into issues, come find us at  our live support, we are happy to help  you.  *
Software version:**15.89.1657 Release date: 07. Dec. 2017*   *Added Unlock, IMEI repair, Convert to dual sim mode functions for:*   Mate 10 PRO - BLA-TL00Mate 10 - ALP-L09Mate 10 - ALP-L29Mate 10 - ALP-AL00Mate 10 - ALP-TL00Mate 10 PRO - BLA-A09Mate 10 PRO - BLA-L09Mate 10 PRO - BLA-L29Mate 10 PRO - BLA-AL00    *Bugfixes**:*  With the new driver version (8.0) new models can be detected in Windows 10Fixed a bug where phone was not detecting sim card(s) after converting to dual sim mode in P10 models 
__________________________________________  * 
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _Kind regards,
Chimera Team_

----------

